
Is This the Way Our Sex Lives End? Not with a Bang but a Whimper - BossingAround
https://humanparts.medium.com/is-this-the-way-our-sex-lives-end-92f3e5c0cdf7
======
shams93
If you're over 40 these apps don't even work then you find it's not so much
about commitment phobia its more to do with a system that taxes income to
poverty. The ordinary working person in places like CA have lost so much
traction it becomes impossible to build a life. Super high rents coupled with
super high income tax combined with systemic insecurity have created a perfect
storm of dehumanization and that's when we have a good economy.

~~~
Arnt
How's this compared with being black or Mexican in CA 10, 20, 50, 100 years
ago? Aren't you comparing a common case of today with the richest few percent
of yesteryear?

------
finnthehuman
We live in a very cynical and pessimistic time.

The level of thinly veiled despondency and contempt everywhere you look these
days is rivaled only by the level of people mentally disclaiming that they're
not perpetrating and perpetuating it.

